# zahlen parsen



## ARadauer (25. Feb 2008)

weiß irgendjemand wie ich in javascript, länderunabhängig zahlen parsen kann?

ein javascript äquivalent, zu dem wär ideal:


```
DecimalFormat decimalFormat = new DecimalFormat("0.0", new DecimalFormatSymbols(Locale.GERMAN)); 
double value = decimalFormat.parse(newValue).doubleValue();
```


----------



## Gast (29. Feb 2008)

hm ne


----------



## Milo (1. Mrz 2008)

Hi,

allgemein mit parseFloat. Problem wird wohl das Dezimaltrennzeichen sein. Mit replace() könntest Du aus einem Komma einen Punkt zuvor machen. Das letzte Problem wird wohl das 1000er Trennzeichen sein. Kommt dies auch bei den Nachkommawerten vor


```
100,123.445.789  =  100,123445789
```

oder ist dies nur bei den Vorkommastellen gebräuchlich?

Gruß Micha


----------

